# kitipliztem



## idialegre

Hello, everybody.

I am having trouble understanding the following bit of dialogue from an  old movie. The scene is a casino, and a Hungarian man is seated at the  roulette table, speaking to a French lady who does not understand him.  He has just won 1000 Francs. There are some words which I can't find in  any dictionary, and I'm wondering if they are real words or just made  up. Here is the dialogue:

"Ezer frank! Ennyit igazán nem gondoltam! Gondoltam, hogy lesz 800 vagy  900, … ezt jól kitipliztem. Tudja, nagysád, hogy hány hovágot kell az  embernek Pesten bemondani kaláberben, amíg pár pengőt nyerjen?

Bemondom a családot. De nem veled! Ja, hogy nem comprondolja?"

I can't find "kitipliztem" (or its infinitive) in any dictionary. Is it supposed to be funny, like "comprondolja"?

I would be very grateful for any help! Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello ididalegre and welcome!

I'm sorry, I couldn't tell you the meaning surely, so just a few facts and an impression:
The ifinitive would be kitiplizni. 
Tipli = rawlplug, tiplizini = to put a rawlplug into e.g. a wall, kitiplizni is not a form you would use very often, unless you have an entire room full of holes to put rawl plugs in and when you finished the job, you can say: Kitipliztem!

I got the impression from the film (Márciusi mese, 6'10") that it was used in the meaning of "ezt jól megcsináltam" = I have done well (i.e. making so much money in such a short time). 

According to this dictionary (= popular speech dictionary) the present day (popular) meaning of the verb "tiplizni" is
_ - elmegy_ (= go away) 
_- lelép_ (= be off, buzz off)
_- megszökik_ (= escape) 
so nothing to do with the old usage in the film (dating from 1934).


----------

